# EWOULDBLOCK errors



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

Occasionally when transferring videos to my PC using KMTTG and CURL, the transmission just fails for no stated reason. Upon digging into this, I find that the socket interface is returning EWOULDBLOCK error code and the caller, not expecting that, just fails.

As an experiment, I wrote my own perl program that uses the LWP module to download programs, and sure enough, I get periodic EWOULDBLOCK errors that halt the transmission. I actually made a change to the low level socket module to retry the read if it gets EWOULDBLOCK, and what to you know - it works. 

While I am happy this works, I am not too happy having to modify a library routine such as this. Has anybody has similar experience? Can you offer any advice as to what I can do to solve this?

Thanks.


----------

